
Inside Black Holes, a movie from computation - lanerapp
http://jila.colorado.edu/~ajsh/insidebh/intro.html
======
stagas
direct to stereo:
[http://jila.colorado.edu/~ajsh/insidebh/frontstereo_720x360....](http://jila.colorado.edu/~ajsh/insidebh/frontstereo_720x360.gif)

------
stagas
direct to hq: <http://jila.colorado.edu/~ajsh/insidebh/front_640x360.gif>

